# su m'aime pas

## ganjo

Salut

Quelqu'un saurait pourquoi lorsqu'un user fait un su, 

il se retrouve invariablment avec ce message :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> su: Permission denied
> 
> Désolé 
> ...

 

alors que le pass est bon bien sur.

Je pense que ca vient de la conf de pam, mais je trouve pas grand chose la dessus

----------

## sergio

Ton utilisateur doit faire partie du groupe "wheel" sinon il peut pas faire de "su"...

A+

----------

## ganjo

ah tout simplement

en plus cest indiqué dans le man de su... ca mapprendra a aller voir chercher partout sauf a la source du problème !

Merci

----------

## spOOwn

et oui faut lire la doc et les FAQ  :Mr. Green: 

rien de plus genial que se tapé des pages et des pages de documentation sous linux   :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

Ce qui est marrant des fois, tu lis 4-5 docs sur un sujet sans résoudre ton problème, et en fait la solution se trouvait dans la 6ème doc que tu allais lire avant de posé ta question sur des forums  :Smile: 

Genre mon thread sur les thèmes et GTK, ça faisait un bout de temps que je lisais des trucs dessus, que je tournais en rond, et c juste après avoir posé ma question que je tombe sur les bonnes infos, etc...

Ca me fait marrer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bouiaw

Des fois je me dis que je l'ai traduite pour rien cette faq du forum   :Confused: 

----------

## DuF

Mais non, je suis sûr que ça a servi à pleins de monde, mais si ils n'interviennent pas c'est justement qu'ils l'ont lu  :Smile: 

----------

## pounard

je confirme g lu ton post sur gtk, meme si ca m' a pas aidé jlé lue quand meme  :Smile: 

----------

## Bouiaw

 :Very Happy: 

----------

